
How to be moderately successful person - miraj
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2016/jan/01/how-to-be-moderately-successful-person-like-me
======
executesorder66
Reminds me of the College Humor video on genetics

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_zO2wFkl46g](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_zO2wFkl46g)

